# Use Cottage cheese instead ricotta?



## Shaheen

Can I use Cottage cheese instead of ricotta? Its not easily available here. I'm not looking at any specific recipe when I ask this. Just curious.


----------



## ironchef

I will say no for two reasons:

1. Taste
2. Texture

Ricotta and normal processed cottage cheese are different in both aspects.


----------



## Shaheen

As I mentioned earlier I'm not looking at any specific recipe right now. Just wanted to know..
How is the the taste and texture of ricotta different form cottage cheese? I have never had it.


----------



## ironchef

Shaheen said:
			
		

> As I mentioned earlier I'm not looking at any specific recipe right now. Just wanted to know..
> How is the the taste and texture of ricotta different form cottage cheese? I have never had it.


 
American cottage cheese is usually more watery and more mild in flavor than traditional ricotta. A good example is lasagna. If you try to substitute cottage cheese for ricotta on an equal basis the lasagna will probably be runny and it won't taste as good.


----------



## Shaheen

Looks like the Indian Cottage Cheese _(paneer)_ is quite different form its American counterpart.
Here is how it looks like


----------



## ironchef

That looks similar to ricotta salata in texture.

The American version of cottage cheese is much different than the Indian version.


----------



## licia

I don't know about ALL recipes, but I think cottage cheese could certainly be used instead of ricotta in some recipes. I'd try it and see.


----------



## Haggis

> American cottage cheese is usually more watery and more mild in flavor than traditional ricotta. A good example is lasagna. If you try to substitute cottage cheese for ricotta on an equal basis the lasagna will probably be runny and it won't taste as good.



It depends if the ricotta is drained or not. Some undrained ricotta is runnier than a lot of cottage cheeses, but you are right they are definitely more 'watery' in flavour.

I do feel that you can use cottage cheese instead of ricotta but I wouldn't even call it a substitute, the dish would be completely different. I have used it when I didn't have any ricotta and the inspiration to cook a dish with ricotta has come to late in the day to go pick some up (dislike supermarket stuff, I buy straight from an Italian manufacturer).


----------



## bethzaring

I used to substitute cottage cheese for ricotta cheese 100% of the time in lasagna type recipes and was quite pleased with the results.  I am also a big advocate of using what ingredients are available to you.  If ricotta cheese is not easily available to you, by all means, try cottage cheese.  My circumstances appear to different from some posters to this forum.  I try to get by with local ingredients, which means I can not make authentic foreign recipes for the most part.  But life is full of compromises.  I do purchase some nonnative foods in bulk, such as; parmesan cheese in 5 pound bags and xv olive oil in gallon tins.  I can not exclude those ingredients from my cooking just because they are not local foods, but I try to concentrate on native foods in my cooking.


----------



## grumblebee

Paneer isnt as creamy as ricotta but could be used as a substitute in many dishes. You could also try labneh (fresh yogurt cheese) or goat cheese. It really depends on the recipe though and what texture/taste you are wanting.

American curd cottage cheese is good in a lot of dishes but wouldnt produce the same texture and taste as ricotta in recipes. But again, it all depends on what recipe you are using. I like American cottage cheese in lasagna.


----------



## Gretchen

I have often used cottage cheese in place of ricotta in lasagna. When I do I whip it in my KA to smooth it out. My recipe uses eggs so the cheese layer using cottage cheese sets up just fine. I notice no difference.


----------



## Yakuta

Shaheen, look at my response in the home made Ricotta thread.  It's difficult to go through the elaborate Ricotta making process but you can use the paneer making process for Ricotta.  It will give you a similar taste. 

The only difference is as follows - To make it like Ricotta you have to use milk and cream and then use Vinegar to curdle it.  You also don't need to drain the curds overnight or under weight like you do with paneer.  This will give you a ricotta texture and you can use this in any recipe that calls for ricotta (e.g. lasgne).


----------



## Shaheen

Thanks Everybody!!


----------



## Banana Brain

To me, cottage cheese is just flavorless.


----------



## vyapti

In lasagne, I often use cottage cheese instead of ricotta.  To me, I have a dwarfed sense of smell and taste, ricotta and cottage cheese are both rather bland.  I choose based on the texture I'm in the mood for.

Cottage cheese isn't a replacement for ricotta, but, IMO, they are often interchangable.


----------



## Horab

I have heard that cottage cheese can replace ricotta also, but I never do while preparing lasagna.

I don't know, the texture of ricotta seems easier to work with, it's just lighter. I have substitued cottage cheese for ricotta I make it for someone lactose-intolerant.


----------



## Gretchen

And ricotta has SO much flavor. As I said in my post, if I am using cottage cheese in place of ricotta I whip it in my KA so it is basically becomes the same texture as ricotta.
How can you use cottage cheese for someone lactose intolerant?


----------



## Horab

Gretchen said:
			
		

> And ricotta has SO much flavor. As I said in my post, if I am using cottage cheese in place of ricotta I whip it in my KA so it is basically becomes the same texture as ricotta.
> How can you use cottage cheese for someone lactose intolerant?


 
Heh, I try to "turn" cottage cheese into ricotta by hand, didn't work so well, your method didn't dawn on me til your post.

All I know is that people severly lactose-intolerant have told me that the pills they take before a meal don't seem to work as well with ricotta, since I think it's made from a very lactose-rich whey to begin with.


----------



## jjstrichards

*Cottage Cheese instead of Ricotta*



Shaheen said:


> As I mentioned earlier I'm not looking at any specific recipe right now. Just wanted to know..
> How is the the taste and texture of ricotta different form cottage cheese? I have never had it.


 
Try using half of each. I do that and it doesn't really seem to change anything. Sometimes I feel Lasagna can get a little dry depending on the brand and type of cheeses you use.


----------



## jjstrichards

In regards to the above post, I don't like the texture of Ricotta so that's why I use both. It's not as bad. I think Ricotta tastes like a "mud paste"! Eww!


----------



## CharlieD

to each it's own, but the post above is from 2006, just saying.


----------



## Soma

isn't it amazing the variety of tastes? I find ricotta has a lighter, fluffier texture than cottage, which to me is like little curds in whey. Quite a different experience. I have used both in lasagna though, sometimes one, sometimes the other, sometimes two of them.
If the sauce is tasty, and you're in the mood for lasagna, I'd say go with whatever cheese you have on hand.


----------



## Zhizara

I like to use cottage cheese, because I like to be able to make a salad with it as well as using it in lasagna or topping for hamburger onion pie.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've used both, and have no problem with either one.


----------



## TATTRAT

Realistically, they aren't that far apart. Drained cottage cheese, mixed with shredded mozz, grated parm, garlic, fresh chopped parsley, salt and pepper( think manicotti filling)I think holds up better when doing a big ol honkin batch of lasagna. Also, while I prefer the texture of ricotta in ravioli, tortellini, and desserts, I like the consistency/texture in a hearty meat lasagna. Besides, it all bakes in there, and gets gooey anyways, I think for a lot of people they would be hard pressed to even know the difference.


*ETA*
OH, and HOLY THREAD BUMP, Geeez


----------



## Dawgluver

We're recycling.


----------



## TATTRAT

Dawgluver said:


> We're recycling.



It's the online version of CPR, resurrecting threads from the dead!

I think it would be best to "BUMP", then yell CLEAR!


----------



## buckytom

get me 5 ringers lactate, stat!

(i don't know what that means, but emt's always say that on tv shows)


----------



## CWS4322

Gretchen said:


> And ricotta has SO much flavor. As I said in my post, if I am using cottage cheese in place of ricotta I whip it in my KA so it is basically becomes the same texture as ricotta.
> How can you use cottage cheese for someone lactose intolerant?


I press it through a sieve (strainer) to drain moisture out of it, and then whip it using a hand mixer. I have substituted cc many times for ricotta. Yesterday I substituted Greek Yogurt for ricotta in a recipe. It worked fine.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Good question ... Interesting Post. 

I would never sub Home Made Ricotta in a classic traditional Italian pasta with American Cottage Cheese or any other cheese for that matter. 

Cottage cheese has a variety of curd styles, small, large etcetra ... however, it cannot replace ricotta in a lasagne or stuffed shells ... it has a totally different texture, taste and smell. 

Ricotta also can be made or purchased salty or sweet, and from cow, goat or sheep milk ... 

Cottage cheese is made from dairy cows to my knowledge only. 

*** 2 other alternatives would be: Spanish Requesón or Queso de Burgos, from Burgos, Castilla León, Spain; however, they too, are texture different than cottage cheese, and are from dairy cows. Requesón is the closest to Ricotta, and Queso de Burgos is not curdy however, is wet like Cottage cheese. 

Have a lovely summer,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## CWS4322

Well, Margi, since the majority of DCers are in NA, most of us don't have access to the real McCoy all the time so have to make do with what we have. I doubt I could find either of the two cheeses you've mentioned where I live and if I could, the cost would be ridiculous for a pasta dish. Lasagne is expensive enough to make as it is.


----------



## chopper

I actually use the ricotta cheese in my lasagna, but I have had lasagna with cottage cheese as well. I like both. I grew up eating lasagna without ricotta or cottage cheese. Mom made lasagna without it because my dad didn't like either one. 
Hands down what makes my lasagna good is the home made whole wheat pasta...just sayin.


----------



## MostlyWater

Doesn't matter what year it is Charlie.  It is what it is.

We use low fat cottage cheese mainly.  ricotta is a full fat treat for us.


----------



## CWS4322

chopper said:


> I actually use the ricotta cheese in my lasagna, but I have had lasagna with cottage cheese as well. I like both. I grew up eating lasagna without ricotta or cottage cheese. Mom made lasagna without it because my dad didn't like either one.
> Hands down what makes my lasagna good is the home made whole wheat pasta...just sayin.


I have used both as well, and I have left it out. Italian immigrants to NA used ingredients that were available to recreate familiar dishes. Now that shipping is more reasonable, the authentic foods are more readily available. But, not necessarily reasonably priced for s/one on a budget. 

Where I grew up, we did not have access to real Parmesan cheese--it only came in a shaker can. Heck--there was only one grocery store and it wasn't a very big grocery store. Once we moved, there were two grocery stores, but the cheese selection did not include real Parmesan cheese, and I don't recall seeing either feta or ricotta when I was growing up.


----------



## blissful

I made some lasagna on Saturday and used cottage cheese w/eggs, seasonings, garlic, and lots of Parmesan for each layer.

I find the ricotta to be kind of dry, and I add some softened cream cheese to it make it a little richer and smoother when I use it.


----------



## CharlieD

I actually like ricotta, it's just taht I can never get it here, sadly.


----------



## CWS4322

CharlieD said:


> I actually like ricotta, it's just taht I can never get it here, sadly.


I had a hard time finding it when I lived in northern MN, too. That's why I used to make my lasagne always with cottage cheese I pressed through a sieve (to get rid of some of the liquid), added eggs and spinach to the cottage cheese.


----------



## CharlieD

I do the same when I make my lasagna.


----------



## buckytom

i've only used ricotta, but after so many people here have said that cottage cheese works - with a bit of work - i'll try something new.

i've made dozens of big (full, deep, steam table/aluminum serving pan size ) lasagnas over the years for company holiday parties, and the ricotta was always one of the big differences year to year, i've thought. from sheer factor in the layers (like an avalanche), to flavour, the ricotta was a major factor to what worked or didn't.

i will report results when it comes to pass.


----------



## chopper

I layered cheese ravioli with sauce, moz.cheese and Parm cheese and baked it in the oven. You were all making me hungry for lasagna and I didn't have ricotta or cottage cheese. I was pleased with the result!


----------



## TATTRAT

chopper said:


> I layered cheese ravioli with sauce, moz.cheese and Parm cheese and baked it in the oven. You were all making me hungry for lasagna and I didn't have ricotta or cottage cheese. I was pleased with the result!



We do that at a few of our units, basically by popular demand. People LOVE Ravioli Pie, it's all the goodness of lasagna, in a different presentation. Same can be done with tortilini, and a hearty ragout, or meat sauce.


----------



## chopper

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> We do that at a few of our units, basically by popular demand. People LOVE Ravioli Pie, it's all the goodness of lasagna, in a different presentation. Same can be done with tortilini, and a hearty ragout, or meat sauce.



Yes!  I do it with tortolini quite often.


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> i've only used ricotta, but after so many people here have said that cottage cheese works - with a bit of work - i'll try something new.
> 
> i've made dozens of big (full, deep, steam table/aluminum serving pan size ) lasagnas over the years for company holiday parties, and the ricotta was always one of the big differences year to year, i've thought. from sheer factor in the layers (like an avalanche), to flavour, the ricotta was a major factor to what worked or didn't.
> 
> i will report results when it comes to pass.


I use my wooden mallet thingy that came with my chinoise (sp) (china cap) for mashing the cottage cheese through the sieve. I have to say, I much prefer the cottage cheese I get in the States--the Cdn cottage cheese is not the same. I don't like it--I rarely buy it. The curds are too big, it is too watery. It doesn't taste the same--but neither does Cdn milk. There are some things that just don't work when you move to another country--for me, cottage cheese is one of those things, milk in plastic bags is the other. But poutine, well, that definitely works for me.


----------



## TATTRAT

For those that want to give it a go at home, who can't find ricotta, it is one of the EASIEST cheese to make at home. All it takes is some whole milk, some acid(either vinegar, lemon, or traditionally an artichoke) start the milk cold with the acidic agent, and bring up to 165 degrees. The Curds(milk fat) will come to the top, and the whey will go to the bottom. Strain through cheese cloth, and allow to "dry" a bit. You can either salt the milk, or salt the finished cheese.


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> For those that want to give it a go at home, who can't find ricotta, it is one of the EASIEST cheese to make at home. All it takes is some whole milk, some acid(either vinegar, lemon, or traditionally an artichoke) start the milk cold with the acidic agent, and bring up to 165 degrees. The Curds(milk fat) will come to the top, and the whey will go to the bottom. Strain through cheese cloth, and allow to "dry" a bit. You can either salt the milk, or salt the finished cheese.


I've tried it a couple of times with the milk we can get here--it didn't work--once with vinegar, the other time with lemon juice (fresh). I've been meaning to try it again with organic milk from NY. Since I'm going down this weekend, maybe I'll push my milk allowance ($20) at the border and bring an extra gallon back to try that...4 l of milk here is around $6...so experimenting with cheese-making techniques can get a bit expensive. Especially if it doesn't work.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am sure that you have some local farmers markets, those cows tend to get a little more hearty/better of a diet, meaning better milk(in theory). Could give' em a shot?


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> I am sure that you have some local farmers markets, those cows tend to get a little more hearty/better of a diet, meaning better milk(in theory). Could give' em a shot?


In Ontario, there is a milk quota. Farmers can't sell raw milk. You have to buy a share--shares go for $250 for 6 years, and you still pay $7-8/liter. Failed cheese making attempts could be very expensive play sessions in the kitchen.


----------



## TATTRAT

WOW, That is nuts!! I honestly had no idea of the quotas involved. I see where you are coming from.

In the States, it is hard to find raw milk anywhere. . . period. While I understand the desire for pasteurization, folks freak out with raw milk/cheese, forgetting that the process wasn't "invented" until 1862, but dates back to 1117(in china), and forgetting that humans have seemed to make it just fine for all the years making it up to then without pasteurizing. 

Also, the price per LITER, OUCH, man. .. people gripe at 5/6 a gallon here, I would love to see them pay 28 for a gallon! These are the same folks that pay $3 for a bottle of water though, lol.


----------



## CWS4322

TATTRAT said:


> WOW, That is nuts!! I honestly had no idea of the quotas involved. I see where you are coming from.
> 
> In the States, it is hard to find raw milk anywhere. . . period. While I understand the desire for pasteurization, folks freak out with raw milk/cheese, forgetting that the process wasn't "invented" until 1862, but dates back to 1117(in china), and forgetting that humans have seemed to make it just fine for all the years making it up to then without pasteurizing.
> 
> Also, the price per LITER, OUCH, man. .. people gripe at 5/6 a gallon here, I would love to see them pay 28 for a gallon! These are the same folks that pay $3 for a bottle of water though, lol.


Hence, why making any kind of cheese--soft or hard--is a very expensive hobby here. And then when that bagged milk doesn't work, it is really frustrating. I'm working on getting raw milk from my former landlord (30 years ago). I was able to get raw milk for one of my dogs with a heart condition through a friend of mine 5-6 years ago...she's my other source. I refuse to buy a share for $250 for 6 years and still pay $7-8 / liter (price depends on if you want the cream or not).


----------



## GotGarlic

TATTRAT said:


> In the States, it is hard to find raw milk anywhere. . . period. While I understand the desire for pasteurization, folks freak out with raw milk/cheese, forgetting that the process wasn't "invented" until 1862, but dates back to 1117(in china), and forgetting that humans have seemed to make it just fine for all the years making it up to then without pasteurizing.



Actually, until about 100 years ago, people's life expectancy was in the 40s, due primarily to infectious disease (including food poisoning) and death during childbirth. That's why pasteurization, canning, antiseptics and antibiotics were invented.

I usually use ricotta because I like its flavor and texture better, but I've used cottage cheese before. It's okay


----------



## CharlieD

When I use cottage cheese for lasagna I simply mix it with the other ingredient, i.e. bell peppers, mushrooms, etc., per my recipe, in food processor, works like a charm.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Tatt: Margaux´s Lasagne al Forno di Emilia Romagna*

This is our shellfish and seafood lasagne ... 

Thanks for your ricotta recipe too ... I make mine all the time; it is in the Cheese D.C. section since January. 

Buonasera, Ciao. 
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Tatt: Margaux´s Lasagne al forno di Bolognese*

This is my classic Bolognese lasagne from my Grandmom Margherite who was born and raised in Milano, Lombardia. 

Kind regards,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Thanks for the very interesting post and feedback. Lots of food for thought. 



Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Skittle68

I haven't tried ricotta in years, but I always thought it had sort of a bland, grainy texture. I use small curd cottage cheese in place of it. I feel like it has more of a tangy flavor. I'll have to try draining the curds, and I'll also have to give ricotta another chance now that's it's been a few years. Can you make ricotta with pasteurized milk? Just curious with all this talk about raw milk.


----------



## blissful

Skittle68 said:


> I haven't tried ricotta in years, but I always thought it had sort of a bland, grainy texture. I use small curd cottage cheese in place of it. I feel like it has more of a tangy flavor. I'll have to try draining the curds, and I'll also have to give ricotta another chance now that's it's been a few years. Can you make ricotta with pasteurized milk? Just curious with all this talk about raw milk.



I have not tried to make ricotta. I've read about it lately.
The resources I read (wish I could find them for you) said pasteurized was okay, but, not ultra-pasteurized. Past your eyes.


----------



## taxlady

Skittle68 said:


> I haven't tried ricotta in years, but I always thought it had sort of a bland, grainy texture. I use small curd cottage cheese in place of it. I feel like it has more of a tangy flavor. I'll have to try draining the curds, and I'll also have to give ricotta another chance now that's it's been a few years. Can you make ricotta with pasteurized milk? Just curious with all this talk about raw milk.


Actually, ricotta is made from the whey leftover when making mozzarella.


----------



## taxlady

I usually use cottage or farmer's cheese because ricotta is so expensive by comparison.


----------



## Skittle68

taxlady said:
			
		

> Actually, ricotta is made from the whey leftover when making mozzarella.



Really? The recipes I see just call for boiled milk and salt, add vinegar, pour over cheese cloth and discard whey...


----------



## taxlady

Skittle68 said:


> Really? The recipes I see just call for boiled milk and salt, add vinegar, pour over cheese cloth and discard whey...


Those recipes make a decent substitute for ricotta. I just checked - ricotta can be made from the whey of other cheeses too.

Ricotta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Claire

I grew up with cottage cheese in lasagna (never lived anywhere that ricotta was readily available, period, and if it was, probably more expensive than my parents could afford).  My husband did as well.  Since lasagna is really a comfort food, if I'm just baking it for us, I still use cottage cheese (use ricotta if it is for company).  It seems to me, though, having had paneer, that it probably is closer to ricotta than our cottage cheese is.  Mexican grocery stores (and here in Wal-Mart) carry a type of queso fresca that I think would be good as well (I know, doesn't help you in India!).


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Skittles: Home Made Ricotta with Pasteurized Milk*

  Buon Giorno Skittles,

How are you today ?

To kick off with, back in January when I first joined D.C., I had posted my Grandmom Margherite´s Home Made Ricotta Salata which one can prepare with either Raw or Pasterized Cow Milk or Goat´s Milk or Ewe Milk. 

It is truly divine ... Give it a try ... Believe me, it is better than any packaged Ricotta that is imported to the USA and SO SO SIMPLE ...

Let me know if you do a search in the CHEESE SECTION that you can locate it.

Kindest regards,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Skittle68

taxlady said:
			
		

> Those recipes make a decent substitute for ricotta. I just checked - ricotta can be made from the whey of other cheeses too.
> 
> Ricotta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Huh, that's interesting- so the home made substitute must be more like cottage cheese. Thanks!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Skittles,

I am Italian, and I truly see very little comparison with Ricotta & small curd cottage cheese, at least the one I had once thousands of aeons ago in Manhattan ... Ricotta´s texture is curdless firstly; and the texture is like Yesso ( gesso ), stucco plaster, coarse and thick yet spreadable and creamy. 

Have u see the simple recipe in Cheeses by me ? 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD

Here is a picture of my lasagna, and (it's kind of hard to see) if you look carefully you cannot really see the cheese layer, it is because I thoroughly mixed it with the vegies/mushrooms. One would never know the difference between the ricotta or cottage, or even farmers cheese that I often use.
Hm, now lets see if i can get a pick added here.


----------



## chopper

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my lasagna, and (it's kind of hard to see) if you look carefully you cannot really see the cheese layer, it is because I thoroughly mixed it with the vegies/mushrooms. One would never know the difference between the ricotta or cottage, or even farmers cheese that I often use.
> Hm, now lets see if i can get a pick added here.



Your picture makes me hungry for lasagna!  It looks great-no matter which cheese you are using. Thanks for posting your picture.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Your picture makes me hungry for lasagna!  It looks great-no matter which cheese you are using. Thanks for posting your picture.



+1!

Last lasagna I made I used cottage cheese mixed with egg as well, it all melted up and there were no discernable curd-like chunks.  Tasted great.


----------



## CharlieD

Margi Cintrano said:


> Skittles,
> 
> I am Italian, and I truly see very little comparison with Ricotta & small curd cottage cheese ... Kind regards.
> Margi.


 

Margi, don't forget that American dairy is totally different than Italian, and not only that it is different from manufacturer to manufacturer with in the country. What I buy as Ricotta is nothing even close to a real Ricotta. It is much closer to a cottage cheese, small curd, but much liquidier (is it a word?). And farmers cheese I buy is much closer to Ricotta you describe, but it is still not the same because it is much dryer and it is not available everywhere and some stores do not carry any kind of farmers cheese and do not even know what it is when asked. It really is hard to compare what is going on here. 

P.S. Add to it that I prefer russian kinds of cheeses and the picture gets even wors. Some kindsof cheese or cheese spread is simply not available in the states, no matter what the name.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh, btw, we have a thread here asking abot what we had for breakfast, this was my breakfast today, yum, but not spicy enough.


----------



## chopper

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Oh, btw, we have a thread here asking abot what we had for breakfast, this was my breakfast today, yum, but not spicy enough.



Did you heat it, or eat it cold???


----------



## CharlieD

hited, i'm not big fan of cold food.


----------



## zfranca

Shaheen said:


> Can I use Cottage cheese instead of ricotta? Its not easily available here. I'm not looking at any specific recipe when I ask this. Just curious.


I have had the same problem. I have, in certain recipes, used goat cheese diluted with little milk, to bring it to the consistency of ricotta. For other recipes, where the goat cheese taste would be overpowering, I made my own ricotta cheese by bringing whole milk to a scalding point, adding lemon juice. Let it sit until it curdles and them strain it thru' a cheese cloth. It has been a long time since I made it but If you are interested I'll look for the exact quantities.


----------



## Skittle68

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> 13.30 Hours.
> 
> Good Afternoon, Buonsera,
> 
> One of the simplest pleasures, is to have home made Ricotta ... Here is the family recipe ...
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 1/2 cups Organic whole milk ( by choice, you can use regular whole milk)
> 1/2 cup organic heavy cream
> Zest of 2 lemons and the juice
> 1/4 teaspoon Coarse or Kosher Salt
> 1/4 teaspoon Sugar
> 
> 1. Creating Ricotta is a 2 day process, however, the final results are that you shall have a Creamier and thicker than shop bought Ricotta, which can be pasty and runny outside of Italia.
> 
> 2. Ricotta is often made with Vinegar, however, I use hand squeezed Lemon juice which provides a refreshing citrus flavor and lovely aromas.
> 
> DIRECTIONS ...
> 
> a) in a small sauce pan, heat the milk, and heavy cream to 180 degrees.
> b) remove from the heat and add: lemon juice, zest, salt and sugar.
> c) pour mixture into a cheese cloth lined strainer and strain OVERNIGHT
> d) press out any remaining liquid and the Ricotta is Ready to use !
> 
> It is lovely in Baked Pastas ... or on its own with a sprinkle of herbs and Focaccia warm out of oven ... or with fresh fruit and a drizzle of honey ...
> 
> Kind regards.
> Happy Holidays.
> Margi Cintrano.




This is margi's ricotta recipe she was talking about from another thread, and while I'm sure it's wonderful, according to taxlady's research, it is a ricotta substitute, not a true ricotta. I'm very interested to try it, and see if I like it better than a true ricotta, which is made from whey. Would love to make calzones with this! Yum!


----------



## chopper

I have a question for making the ricotta since I have never tried anything like this before.  Please forgive me for my stupidity.  While it is straining, does it need to be under refridgeration?  Thanks.


----------



## zfranca

chopper said:


> I have a question for making the ricotta since I have never tried anything like this before.  Please forgive me for my stupidity.  While it is straining, does it need to be under refridgeration?  Thanks.


I have kept mine in the refrigerator, Also when I made it I had used lemon juice which would be good if ricotta is used in making desserts, such a cheese pie.  For cooking other foods, I would recommend using white distilled vinegar instead. The left over whey I have used it for making bread.
The process is much easier than it sounds. However, I was slightly disappointed with the final result because  out of one gallon of milk you only get 3 1/2 cups of ricotta.


----------



## chopper

Got it, thanks!


----------



## CharlieD

zfranca said:


> ... out of one gallon of milk you only get 3 1/2 cups of ricotta.


 
That is actually good. I cannot get even 2 cups of my milk. Of course the quality of the milk matters the most.


----------



## GotGarlic

Skittle68 said:


> This is margi's ricotta recipe she was talking about from another thread, and while I'm sure it's wonderful, according to taxlady's research, it is a ricotta substitute, not a true ricotta. I'm very interested to try it, and see if I like it better than a true ricotta, which is made from whey. Would love to make calzones with this! Yum!



This is basically farmer's cheese. I made it once, with the juice only of one lemon, from a recipe in a Turkish cookbook. I think it's pretty common wherever cow's milk is available (I haven't made it from other milks, but the process is probably pretty similar). The result is a bit firmer than the ricotta I'm used to buying, but it was pretty tasty  I would also recommend increasing the milk to at least 1 gallon and the other ingredients accordingly, in order to have a reasonable amount of cheese at the end.


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> This is basically farmer's cheese. I made it once, with the juice only of one lemon, from a recipe in a Turkish cookbook. I think it's pretty common wherever cow's milk is available (I haven't made it from other milks, but the process is probably pretty similar). The result is a bit firmer than the ricotta I'm used to buying, but it was pretty tasty  I would also recommend increasing the milk to at least 1 gallon and the other ingredients accordingly, in order to have a reasonable amount of cheese at the end.


How long does it keep? I don't know that I could use 3-1/2 c of ricotta before it spoiled (I'm sure the hens would love it--they love sour milk, yogurt, buttermilk, sour cream, cheese), but unless I buy the milk in the States, it would be around $6 for the milk, if I went with organic or raw, it would be a lot more (raw would be $28 for 4 l). It seems to me I can get ricotta in the States for about $4 for 32 oz.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Mine, never lasts too long, as we love home made Ricotta, and use it as quickly as I prepare my lasagnes or stuffed shells. However, if you wish to refrigerate some, a week, assured or you can freeze as well.

The recipe: I had learnt to make Ricotta from both a well known Italian Chef in the USA, who I met in Emilia Romagna during a reporting project and my paternal Grandmom as Ricotta was scant during the 50s & 60s.

It is very lovely and perfect for lasagne and stuffed shells, and I also like Ricotta as a snack with home made Breadsticks.

Have lovely summer.
Margi.


----------



## GotGarlic

I only made it the one time; I think a week would be reasonable. You could also make a half-gallon batch to yield about 2 cups, which might be easier to use up.


----------



## zfranca

CharlieD said:


> That is actually good. I cannot get even 2 cups of my milk. Of course the quality of the milk matters the most.


Yes, the quality of the milk is essential. It has to be fresh whole milk and some cream could be added also.


----------

